# update about cat labour



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi I did a post the other day about my friends cat starting in labour then stopping. Well my friend couldn't afford to take the cat to the vet and wasn't really bother about mummy cat so I have taken her.

I took her to the vets and she was examined and he gave her an injection to start her contractions and I brought her home but nothing happened so we had to take her back for a c-section. She had 2 kittens we are healthy, vet said she would never have delivered on her own as kittens on own. Vet quoted me £350 for operation and when I picked her up receptionist told me bill was £501 I nearly had a heart attack. Was taking money in yesterday so after a long night panicking think where the hell am I going to get this amount from went ready to ask if I could pay the £350 then pay the rest to find out the bill was actually £250.52 someone had added the op twice on the bill. 

I have brought them home and first night sat up all night as mummy was wary of kittens as she was still groggy but yesterday they were feeding like little troopers and mummy is taking to them really well.

My question is will having a c-section effect her milk supply? she was also spayed during the operation.

Mummy cat Tiggy will be staying here with me and I will find the best homes for the kittens otherwise they will stay too (ssh dont tell the hubby)

I feel like I have made up in helping this little cat after the little bengal kitten who I felt I had let down as I had to take back to the breeder who didnt care about her welfare and is just going to sell her on.

Michelle


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry no advice but I think it's amazing that you took her on especially with £250 being on your head. The kitten is not your fault at all, keeping the kitten would have been encouraging her terrible behaviour of letting the kittens go too soon. Hope everything is well with your new additions


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, the milk supply is not connected to the uterus, there is no reason why there should be a problem. Well done for taking these in.

Liz


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wanted also say welldone you for giving this Cat and her Kittens a great start:001_smile:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done for taking her, that women sounds awful  

hope they are doing well keep us updated!  If you weigh them the same time everyday you will see how much they gain, so how much milk is coming out.

Also have to say that your vet sounds great price wise, I called 3 vets and the lowest price was £550 without meds and £700 without meds!! for a c-section.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for warming my heart a bit more today :001_wub:

We need a few more people like you in the world xxx

She should be OK feeding them, but as TB suggests it's best to weigh the little ones daily to make sure they are getting enough milk. You're looking for a minimum of a 10g a day weight gain. Any less for more than a few days (max) might be a sign they aren't getting enough. Any weight loss and they might not be getting any at all or there may be another problem.

I think I remember you saying you don't have any digital kitchen scales (or no batteries?), so it's best you get some in today hun. They are cheap enough in Argos and the like 

Any other question please feel free to ask. There are plenty of us around at some point during the day and night to help if we can


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi just an update Kittens are doing really well so far and mum is being a superstar with them.

I did need batteries for my scales so hubby is bringing one home tonight.

I will take some pics later on and put them on for those of you that are interested. Just want to sit an watch them all day long as they are so cute.

The vet is great Taylorbaby I was dreading the bill when he said she needed a section, as my dog had to have a section and that was just short £1400.

I couldn't just leave her when I went to see my friend as I could tell see was uncomfortable and needed help.

Michelle


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Hi just an update Kittens are doing really well so far and mum is being a superstar with them.
> 
> I did need batteries for my scales so hubby is bringing one home tonight.
> 
> ...


I cant beleive your friend would have left them  They would have died inside her, caused a infection, she could have died  Nearly happened to one of my girls! You did a great thing, are you going to keep the mum cat? Neuter her?

oh blimey! hope your dog is ok what dog is it??

some people dont deserve animals :


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes mummy cat Tiggy is going to stay here with us. She has been spayed whilst the vet did the c-section.

My dogs are bullmastiffs she is fine now was last year, was only one puppy who was unfortunatley dead when they did c-section so she was also spayed as I didn't want her to have same problem again. 

Michelle

Just been watching kittens whilst they were feeding. They were fighting over one teat batting each other with their paws it was so cute


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Yes mummy cat Tiggy is going to stay here with us. She has been spayed whilst the vet did the c-section.
> 
> My dogs are bullmastiffs she is fine now was last year, was only one puppy who was unfortunatley dead when they did c-section so she was also spayed as I didn't want her to have same problem again.
> 
> ...


aww thats great she is staying with you :thumbup1:

Oh they are big doggies lol! Oh sorry to hear about he one pup


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Harvers said:


> I couldn't just leave her when I went to see my friend as I could tell see was uncomfortable and needed help.
> 
> Michelle


Michelle, you took a cat, not even your own cat, to a vet when it could easily have resulted in bills for you of well in excess of £600.May good things happen to you, you certainly deserve them, your actions are those of a very kind and selfless person.


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Catsmum I am just a big softie when it comes to animals can bear to see them in pain. 

She is a lovely little cat so affectionate and doesnt stop purring bless her.

Michelle


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree that you got off lightly with the cost of the caesarean - I paid well over £500 even in normal hours. In fact I paid over £100 for a midline spay last year, admittedly it was a bit more complicated than expected but even so :

Liz


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

You are a STAR!! well done for having such a BIG HEART!!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

You are such a star, god only knows what would have happened if you didn't step in. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You have done a truly wonderful thing..

Big hugs to you all and congratulations on your new brood.  xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How long do we have to wait for pics.. 

I understand she needs to settle with you.. must have been very strange for her..  xxx So no rush..xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Missed this one this morning 
Harvers, what a caring and great thing you have done for Tiggy and her kittens. I hope she brings you lots of pleasure and joy in your life which you so clearly deserve :yesnod::yesnod:
I love your comment about the kittens fighting over a nipple - they are so funny when they do that


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Good morning all

Thank you for your kind comments.

Last night tiggy decided that she wanted to move the kittens, They are in my bedroom and she moved one of the kittens under my bed and left the other one I put the kitten back and she did this about 3 times moving the same kitten and leaving the other one.

Is there a reason why she would move the same kitten and leave one? Both kittens were checked by the vet and are healthy.

I have now moved them into the bottom of my wardrobe where she seems to be alot more settled with them. But will see if she decides to move them again.

Michelle


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sure the experienced breeders will have more accurate answers than me....but I remember when Nellie had her kittens, two HUGE ones and one normal sized. She kept on trying to dump the normal sized one. I think the instinct is 'the survival of the fittest' and while there was nothing wrong with the smaller kitten, she was more certain that the 2 larger ones would survive, and maybe they were taking all the milk!
I also think it is usual for Mum to move the kits round a bit in the early stages.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As paddypaws said, it's quite common for mums to to move kittens around. I'm not sure if she's confined to one room? If she'll accept this, best do so and have a quick reccy of the room to make sure there's nowhere really silly or inaccessible (to you) that she could move them to.

Sometimes they want to move them away from the 'nest' where they originally gave birth, just out of natural instinct, being wary of predators.. sometimes because one of the kittens is noisy and restless... but often for no apparent reason at all  Just keep weighing them daily and so long as she's feeding them in a safe, reasonably cosy little spot then she/they should be fine. They're all gaining weight okay, I guess?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> As paddypaws said, it's quite common for mums to to move kittens around. I'm not sure if she's confined to one room? If she'll accept this, best do so and have a quick reccy of the room to make sure there's nowhere really silly or inaccessible (to you) that she could move them to.
> 
> Sometimes they want to move them away from the 'nest' where they originally gave birth, just out of natural instinct, being wary of predators.. sometimes because one of the kittens is noisy and restless... but often for no apparent reason at all  Just keep weighing them daily and so long as she's feeding them in a safe, reasonably cosy little spot then she/they should be fine. They're all gaining weight okay, I guess?


Just what I would have said 

MY bengal girl who had 8, kept moving all 8 into a box  Made her a great nesting section aswell!! Removed the box so she only had her nesting section and she stopped! Thanks god, poor thing must have took her hours to do that back & forth!


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Well she has stayed in the bottom of the wardrobe so far. She had a c-section and she is new to my house so is confined to my bedroom.


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I weighed the kittens yesterday at this time

Kitten 1 - 131g
Kitten 2 - 126g

Today weights

Kitten 1 - 149g
Kitten 2 - 137g

Do these weight gains seem okay for them? Am going to weigh them every day at this time.

Michelle


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Perfect  Around 14g/day weight gain is the average sort of hoped for gain but it'll vary day to day.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds as if they are doing very well :thumbup:
My Siamese girl likes to move hers pretty soon after they are born bus she tends to move one and then looks at me as if to say 'Well, you can bring the rest then.'


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

What a wonderful thing to do.. Hope Karma repays you well!!!

_PICCIES PLEASE!!!_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

great weights


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I will get some pics tomorrow dont want to disturb mummy cat too much as she seems to staying in the bottom of the wardrobe.

Forgot to say that they are both tabby and white but different shades of tabby if that makes sense and they are both boys.

My friend who's cat it was rang me today to ask to come and look at kittens as she may want one. I told her right where to go  and she had the cheek to say that its her cats kittens. 

Michelle


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Harvers said:


> I will get some pics tomorrow dont want to disturb mummy cat too much as she seems to staying in the bottom of the wardrobe.
> 
> Forgot to say that they are both tabby and white but different shades of tabby if that makes sense and they are both boys.
> 
> ...


 awful lady! flippin cheek! did she offer you any money for the c-sec
tion?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Harvers said:


> I will get some pics tomorrow dont want to disturb mummy cat too much as she seems to staying in the bottom of the wardrobe.
> 
> Forgot to say that they are both tabby and white but different shades of tabby if that makes sense and they are both boys.
> 
> ...


I hope you also told her that if the poor cat had still been with her she wouldn't have a cat or kittens 
Glad mummy has settled in the wardrobe :thumbsup: You may find that as the kittens want to move around she will want to move them again.
Tabbies do come in different shades from silver to red


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to have missed this and congrats to you, Tiggy and Kittens :thumbup: You saved the day and must be so proud that they are all doing well. Best of luck! x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

good for you hun, i bet your so called friend is going to be asking for her cat and kittens back now is she  tell her where to go or you'll report her. she has no right to them now there yours


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I didnt post yesterday I was little unwell. I am currently 16 weeks pregnant myself.

Kittens weights yesterday

Kitten 1 - 167g
Kitten 2 - 169g

I havent taken pics yet. Will do it today, promise for those of you who need your kitten fix.

As for my friend I have told her to bog off as she gave the cat to me.

Michelle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh - congratulations on your own forthcoming litter  Hope the arrival is not as dramatic as the kittens though 
Sounds as if they are coming along beautifully :thumbup:


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I couldn't resist weighing the kits this morning

Kitten 1 - 182g
Kitten 2 - 180g

So they have been having a feast overnight.

Michelle


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol weigh them everyday, Im still weighing mine, 3weeks today! :laugh:

great weights! Glad you told her to bog off!! shes awful!


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Kittens weights today

Kitten 1 - 196g
Kitten 2 - 193g

Both doing really well mummy cat is doing a great job

Michelle


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Is there any way you can get it in writing that you were given the cat by your friend? I'm just trying to think ahead - your friend may want the cat back, once she sees how well she's doing with the kittens? 

Assuming you let her in the door, that is!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Shimacat said:


> Is there any way you can get it in writing that you were given the cat by your friend? I'm just trying to think ahead - your friend may want the cat back, once she sees how well she's doing with the kittens?
> 
> Assuming you let her in the door, that is!


I wouldn't let her in the door.. and if she was going to fight to get the cat back.. I would do a bill.. 
Treatment £xxxx
Food £xxxx
Boarding £xxxx

Im sure once all that was in writing, and you said you want the money before you were to hand the cat over the old owner would run a mile..


----------



## Ruggy (Feb 7, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I wouldn't let her in the door.. and if she was going to fight to get the cat back.. I would do a bill..
> Treatment £xxxx
> Food £xxxx
> Boarding £xxxx
> ...


Spot on - also make sure you keep the vet receipt for the C section/spaying etc as proof you paid it which will help should this vile person try to take it further. What a cheek!

Well done for doing what you did - superb.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you get her microchipped in your name and address? May help. Would hate for them to have to go back to her


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I weighed the kittens this morning they are a week old today

Kitten 1 - 216g
Kitten 2 - 207g


I have told my so called friend that if she is willing to pay what I have paid to date in vets fees and food, milk etc she can have them back. But she said she cannot afford it. So have told her in no uncertain terms will any of these cats be going back to her. Which she has accepted.

Will get some pics on later when OH comes home.

Michelle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good for you :thumbsup:
babies are coming along very nicely - and a week already  where did that go?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_looking forward to pictures,  all these kittens are making me broody lol._


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

SShh don't tell the OH but I havent even started to try and find homes for these little babies I would be happy for them to stay here. 

Michelle


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

This morning one of the kittens eyes is starting to open.

Will update their weights later and get pics on for you to see

Michelle


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _looking forward to pictures,  all these kittens are making me broody lol._


I know what you mean. I had a dream last night we took in a stray who had a litter of 5 in all sorts of gorgeous colors! :001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Harvers said:


> SShh don't tell the OH but I havent even started to try and find homes for these little babies I would be happy for them to stay here.
> 
> Michelle


:ideao everything you can to have him interact with them: holding, weighing, checking, etc. The more time he spends, he'll get attached, and then he'll be the one to suggest keeping them


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

One kitten has both eyes nearly open this afternoon. 

I am working on him bit by bit I will break his resistant to them somehow lol

Am going to o evening weigh in, in a minute but can't upload pics till he comes back from parents evening.

Michelle


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm doing the same to my partner but I really doubt he'll let me keep them all  Plus 3 already have homes


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of the little babies and you keep working on him :thumbup:


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated for a couple of days but I have had 2 sick children.

Kittens are doing well gaining weight

Kitten 1 - 249g
Kitten 2 - 239g

Mum is spending alot of time out of the box is this normal? goes back in as soon as babies make a noise.

Have as OH to upload pics of them but am still waiting men seem to only have one pace.

Michelle


----------

